# Pulseaudio не переключается на bluetooth гарнитуру

## deter0k

Условия: Имеется гарнитура "aftershokz bluez 2" которая отлично подцепилась по bluetooth. Имеется pulseaudio-7.1 и чистый рабочий профиль kde.

Задача: При подключение гарнитуры весь звук выводить на нее автоматически.

Решение: Первая мысль - подключить гарнитуру. Вуаля! Она определилась:

```
pactl list

Sink #0

        State: SUSPENDED

        Name: alsa_output.pci-0000_00_03.0.hdmi-stereo

        Description: Built-in Audio Digital Stereo (HDMI)

        Driver: module-alsa-card.c

        Sample Specification: s16le 2ch 44100Hz

        Channel Map: front-left,front-right

        Owner Module: 6

        Mute: no

        Volume: front-left: 65536 / 100% / 0,00 dB,   front-right: 65536 / 100% / 0,00 dB

                balance 0,00

        Base Volume: 65536 / 100% / 0,00 dB

        Monitor Source: alsa_output.pci-0000_00_03.0.hdmi-stereo.monitor

        Latency: 0 usec, configured 0 usec

        Flags: HARDWARE DECIBEL_VOLUME LATENCY SET_FORMATS 

        Properties:

                alsa.resolution_bits = "16"

                device.api = "alsa"

                device.class = "sound"

                alsa.class = "generic"

                alsa.subclass = "generic-mix"

                alsa.name = "ID 2807 Digital"

                alsa.id = "ID 2807 Digital"

                alsa.subdevice = "0"

                alsa.subdevice_name = "subdevice #0"

                alsa.device = "3"

                alsa.card = "0"

                alsa.card_name = "HDA Intel HDMI"

                alsa.long_card_name = "HDA Intel HDMI at 0xe0510000 irq 45"

                alsa.driver_name = "snd_hda_intel"

                device.bus_path = "pci-0000:00:03.0"

                sysfs.path = "/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0"

                device.bus = "pci"

                device.vendor.id = "8086"

                device.vendor.name = "Intel Corporation"

                device.product.id = "0a0c"

                device.product.name = "Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller"

                device.form_factor = "internal"

                device.string = "hdmi:0"

                device.buffering.buffer_size = "352768"

                device.buffering.fragment_size = "176384"

                device.access_mode = "mmap+timer"

                device.profile.name = "hdmi-stereo"

                device.profile.description = "Digital Stereo (HDMI)"

                device.description = "Built-in Audio Digital Stereo (HDMI)"

                alsa.mixer_name = "Intel ID 2807"

                alsa.components = "HDA:80862807,80860101,00100000"

                module-udev-detect.discovered = "1"

                device.icon_name = "audio-card-pci"

        Ports:

                hdmi-output-0: HDMI / DisplayPort (priority: 5900)

        Active Port: hdmi-output-0

        Formats:

                pcm

Sink #1

        State: SUSPENDED

        Name: alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo

        Description: Built-in Audio Analog Stereo

        Driver: module-alsa-card.c

        Sample Specification: s16le 2ch 44100Hz

        Channel Map: front-left,front-right

        Owner Module: 7

        Mute: no

        Volume: front-left: 48930 /  75% / -7,61 dB,   front-right: 48930 /  75% / -7,61 dB

                balance 0,00

        Base Volume: 65536 / 100% / 0,00 dB

        Monitor Source: alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo.monitor

        Latency: 0 usec, configured 0 usec

        Flags: HARDWARE HW_MUTE_CTRL HW_VOLUME_CTRL DECIBEL_VOLUME LATENCY 

        Properties:

                alsa.resolution_bits = "16"

                device.api = "alsa"

                device.class = "sound"

                alsa.class = "generic"

                alsa.subclass = "generic-mix"

                alsa.name = "ALC283 Analog"

                alsa.id = "ALC283 Analog"

                alsa.subdevice = "0"

                alsa.subdevice_name = "subdevice #0"

                alsa.device = "0"

                alsa.card = "1"

                alsa.card_name = "HDA Intel PCH"

                alsa.long_card_name = "HDA Intel PCH at 0xe0514000 irq 44"

                alsa.driver_name = "snd_hda_intel"

                device.bus_path = "pci-0000:00:1b.0"

                sysfs.path = "/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1"

                device.bus = "pci"

                device.vendor.id = "8086"

                device.vendor.name = "Intel Corporation"

                device.product.id = "9c20"

                device.product.name = "8 Series HD Audio Controller"

                device.form_factor = "internal"

                device.string = "front:1"

                device.buffering.buffer_size = "352800"

                device.buffering.fragment_size = "176400"

                device.access_mode = "mmap+timer"

                device.profile.name = "analog-stereo"

                device.profile.description = "Analog Stereo"

                device.description = "Built-in Audio Analog Stereo"

                alsa.mixer_name = "Realtek ALC283"

                alsa.components = "HDA:10ec0283,10ec0283,00100003"

                module-udev-detect.discovered = "1"

                device.icon_name = "audio-card-pci"

        Ports:

                analog-output-speaker: Speakers (priority: 10000)

                analog-output-headphones: Headphones (priority: 9000, not available)

        Active Port: analog-output-speaker

        Formats:

                pcm

Sink #2

        State: RUNNING

        Name: bluez_sink.20_74_CF_01_8A_E5

        Description: AfterShokz BLUEZ 2

        Driver: module-bluez5-device.c

        Sample Specification: s16le 2ch 44100Hz

        Channel Map: front-left,front-right

        Owner Module: 24

        Mute: no

        Volume: front-left: 65536 / 100% / 0,00 dB,   front-right: 65536 / 100% / 0,00 dB

                balance 0,00

        Base Volume: 65536 / 100% / 0,00 dB

        Monitor Source: bluez_sink.20_74_CF_01_8A_E5.monitor

        Latency: 30717 usec, configured 45317 usec

        Flags: HARDWARE DECIBEL_VOLUME LATENCY 

        Properties:

                bluetooth.protocol = "a2dp_sink"

                device.description = "AfterShokz BLUEZ 2"

                device.string = "20:74:CF:01:8A:E5"

                device.api = "bluez"

                device.class = "sound"

                device.bus = "bluetooth"

                device.form_factor = "headset"

                bluez.path = "/org/bluez/hci0/dev_20_74_CF_01_8A_E5"

                bluez.class = "0x240404"

                bluez.alias = "AfterShokz BLUEZ 2"

                device.icon_name = "audio-headset-bluetooth"

                device.intended_roles = "phone"

        Ports:

                headset-output: Headset (priority: 0, available)

        Active Port: headset-output

        Formats:

                pcm

Source #0

        State: SUSPENDED

        Name: alsa_output.pci-0000_00_03.0.hdmi-stereo.monitor

        Description: Monitor of Built-in Audio Digital Stereo (HDMI)

        Driver: module-alsa-card.c

        Sample Specification: s16le 2ch 44100Hz

        Channel Map: front-left,front-right

        Owner Module: 6

        Mute: no

        Volume: front-left: 65536 / 100% / 0,00 dB,   front-right: 65536 / 100% / 0,00 dB

                balance 0,00

        Base Volume: 65536 / 100% / 0,00 dB

        Monitor of Sink: alsa_output.pci-0000_00_03.0.hdmi-stereo

        Latency: 0 usec, configured 0 usec

        Flags: DECIBEL_VOLUME LATENCY 

        Properties:

                device.description = "Monitor of Built-in Audio Digital Stereo (HDMI)"

                device.class = "monitor"

                alsa.card = "0"

                alsa.card_name = "HDA Intel HDMI"

                alsa.long_card_name = "HDA Intel HDMI at 0xe0510000 irq 45"

                alsa.driver_name = "snd_hda_intel"

                device.bus_path = "pci-0000:00:03.0"

                sysfs.path = "/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0"

                device.bus = "pci"

                device.vendor.id = "8086"

                device.vendor.name = "Intel Corporation"

                device.product.id = "0a0c"

                device.product.name = "Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller"

                device.form_factor = "internal"

                device.string = "0"

                module-udev-detect.discovered = "1"

                device.icon_name = "audio-card-pci"

        Formats:

                pcm

Source #1

        State: SUSPENDED

        Name: alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo.monitor

        Description: Monitor of Built-in Audio Analog Stereo

        Driver: module-alsa-card.c

        Sample Specification: s16le 2ch 44100Hz

        Channel Map: front-left,front-right

        Owner Module: 7

        Mute: no

        Volume: front-left: 65536 / 100% / 0,00 dB,   front-right: 65536 / 100% / 0,00 dB

                balance 0,00

        Base Volume: 65536 / 100% / 0,00 dB

        Monitor of Sink: alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo

        Latency: 0 usec, configured 0 usec

        Flags: DECIBEL_VOLUME LATENCY 

        Properties:

                device.description = "Monitor of Built-in Audio Analog Stereo"

                device.class = "monitor"

                alsa.card = "1"

                alsa.card_name = "HDA Intel PCH"

                alsa.long_card_name = "HDA Intel PCH at 0xe0514000 irq 44"

                alsa.driver_name = "snd_hda_intel"

                device.bus_path = "pci-0000:00:1b.0"

                sysfs.path = "/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1"

                device.bus = "pci"

                device.vendor.id = "8086"

                device.vendor.name = "Intel Corporation"

                device.product.id = "9c20"

                device.product.name = "8 Series HD Audio Controller"

                device.form_factor = "internal"

                device.string = "1"

                module-udev-detect.discovered = "1"

                device.icon_name = "audio-card-pci"

        Formats:

                pcm

Source #2

        State: SUSPENDED

        Name: alsa_input.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo

        Description: Built-in Audio Analog Stereo

        Driver: module-alsa-card.c

        Sample Specification: s16le 2ch 44100Hz

        Channel Map: front-left,front-right

        Owner Module: 7

        Mute: no

        Volume: front-left: 8251 /  13% / -54,00 dB,   front-right: 8251 /  13% / -54,00 dB

                balance 0,00

        Base Volume: 5206 /   8% / -66,00 dB

        Monitor of Sink: n/a

        Latency: 0 usec, configured 0 usec

        Flags: HARDWARE HW_MUTE_CTRL HW_VOLUME_CTRL DECIBEL_VOLUME LATENCY 

        Properties:

                alsa.resolution_bits = "16"

                device.api = "alsa"

                device.class = "sound"

                alsa.class = "generic"

                alsa.subclass = "generic-mix"

                alsa.name = "ALC283 Analog"

                alsa.id = "ALC283 Analog"

                alsa.subdevice = "0"

                alsa.subdevice_name = "subdevice #0"

                alsa.device = "0"

                alsa.card = "1"

                alsa.card_name = "HDA Intel PCH"

                alsa.long_card_name = "HDA Intel PCH at 0xe0514000 irq 44"

                alsa.driver_name = "snd_hda_intel"

                device.bus_path = "pci-0000:00:1b.0"

                sysfs.path = "/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1"

                device.bus = "pci"

                device.vendor.id = "8086"

                device.vendor.name = "Intel Corporation"

                device.product.id = "9c20"

                device.product.name = "8 Series HD Audio Controller"

                device.form_factor = "internal"

                device.string = "front:1"

                device.buffering.buffer_size = "352800"

                device.buffering.fragment_size = "176400"

                device.access_mode = "mmap+timer"

                device.profile.name = "analog-stereo"

                device.profile.description = "Analog Stereo"

                device.description = "Built-in Audio Analog Stereo"

                alsa.mixer_name = "Realtek ALC283"

                alsa.components = "HDA:10ec0283,10ec0283,00100003"

                module-udev-detect.discovered = "1"

                device.icon_name = "audio-card-pci"

        Ports:

                analog-input-internal-mic: Internal Microphone (priority: 8900)

                analog-input-mic: Microphone (priority: 8700, not available)

        Active Port: analog-input-internal-mic

        Formats:

                pcm

Source #3

        State: IDLE

        Name: bluez_sink.20_74_CF_01_8A_E5.monitor

        Description: Monitor of AfterShokz BLUEZ 2

        Driver: module-bluez5-device.c

        Sample Specification: s16le 2ch 44100Hz

        Channel Map: front-left,front-right

        Owner Module: 24

        Mute: no

        Volume: front-left: 65536 / 100% / 0,00 dB,   front-right: 65536 / 100% / 0,00 dB

                balance 0,00

        Base Volume: 65536 / 100% / 0,00 dB

        Monitor of Sink: bluez_sink.20_74_CF_01_8A_E5

        Latency: 0 usec, configured 45317 usec

        Flags: DECIBEL_VOLUME LATENCY 

        Properties:

                device.description = "Monitor of AfterShokz BLUEZ 2"

                device.class = "monitor"

                device.string = "20:74:CF:01:8A:E5"

                device.api = "bluez"

                device.bus = "bluetooth"

                device.form_factor = "headset"

                bluez.path = "/org/bluez/hci0/dev_20_74_CF_01_8A_E5"

                bluez.class = "0x240404"

                bluez.alias = "AfterShokz BLUEZ 2"

                device.icon_name = "audio-headset-bluetooth"

                device.intended_roles = "phone"

        Formats:

                pcm

Sink Input #2

        Driver: protocol-native.c

        Owner Module: 12

        Client: 3

        Sink: 2

        Sample Specification: float32le 2ch 44100Hz

        Channel Map: front-left,front-right

        Format: pcm, format.sample_format = "\"float32le\""  format.channels = "2"  format.rate = "44100"  format.channel_map = "\"front-left,front-right\""

        Corked: no

        Mute: no

        Volume: front-left: 65536 / 100% / 0,00 dB,   front-right: 65536 / 100% / 0,00 dB

                balance 0,00

        Buffer Latency: 110000 usec

        Sink Latency: 30101 usec

        Resample method: copy

        Properties:

                media.name = "Shinsuke Matsumoto - Aqua"

                application.name = "Clementine"

                native-protocol.peer = "UNIX socket client"

                native-protocol.version = "30"

                application.process.id = "28625"

                application.process.user = "deterok"

                application.process.host = "fort_sun"

                application.process.binary = "clementine"

                application.language = "ru_RU.utf8"

                window.x11.display = ":0"

                application.process.machine_id = "5ec298202fb2646d2c32380f5653aa06"

                application.process.session_id = "c6"

                application.icon_name = "application-x-clementine"

                module-stream-restore.id = "sink-input-by-application-name:Clementine"

                media.filename = "http://www.di.fm/dubtechno/"

                media.title = "Shinsuke Matsumoto - Aqua"

Client #0

        Driver: module-systemd-login.c

        Owner Module: 19

        Properties:

                application.name = "Login Session c6"

                systemd-login.session = "c6"

Client #1

        Driver: module-systemd-login.c

        Owner Module: 19

        Properties:

                application.name = "Login Session c3"

                systemd-login.session = "c3"

Client #2

        Driver: module-systemd-login.c

        Owner Module: 19

        Properties:

                application.name = "Login Session c2"

                systemd-login.session = "c2"

Client #3

        Driver: protocol-native.c

        Owner Module: 12

        Properties:

                application.name = "Clementine"

                native-protocol.peer = "UNIX socket client"

                native-protocol.version = "30"

                application.process.id = "28625"

                application.process.user = "deterok"

                application.process.host = "fort_sun"

                application.process.binary = "clementine"

                application.language = "ru_RU.utf8"

                window.x11.display = ":0"

                application.process.machine_id = "5ec298202fb2646d2c32380f5653aa06"

                application.process.session_id = "c6"

                application.icon_name = "application-x-clementine"

Client #5

        Driver: protocol-native.c

        Owner Module: 12

        Properties:

                application.name = "KMix"

                native-protocol.peer = "UNIX socket client"

                native-protocol.version = "30"

                application.process.id = "28687"

                application.process.user = "deterok"

                application.process.host = "fort_sun"

                application.process.binary = "kdeinit4"

                application.language = "ru_RU.utf8"

                window.x11.display = ":0"

                application.process.machine_id = "5ec298202fb2646d2c32380f5653aa06"

                application.process.session_id = "c6"

Client #7

        Driver: protocol-native.c

        Owner Module: 12

        Properties:

                application.name = "pactl"

                native-protocol.peer = "UNIX socket client"

                native-protocol.version = "30"

                application.process.id = "28752"

                application.process.user = "deterok"

                application.process.host = "fort_sun"

                application.process.binary = "pactl"

                application.language = "ru_RU.utf8"

                application.process.machine_id = "5ec298202fb2646d2c32380f5653aa06"

                application.process.session_id = "c3"

Card #0

        Name: alsa_card.pci-0000_00_03.0

        Driver: module-alsa-card.c

        Owner Module: 6

        Properties:

                alsa.card = "0"

                alsa.card_name = "HDA Intel HDMI"

                alsa.long_card_name = "HDA Intel HDMI at 0xe0510000 irq 45"

                alsa.driver_name = "snd_hda_intel"

                device.bus_path = "pci-0000:00:03.0"

                sysfs.path = "/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0"

                device.bus = "pci"

                device.vendor.id = "8086"

                device.vendor.name = "Intel Corporation"

                device.product.id = "0a0c"

                device.product.name = "Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller"

                device.form_factor = "internal"

                device.string = "0"

                device.description = "Built-in Audio"

                module-udev-detect.discovered = "1"

                device.icon_name = "audio-card-pci"

        Profiles:

                output:hdmi-stereo: Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output (sinks: 1, sources: 0, priority: 5400, available: yes)

                off: Off (sinks: 0, sources: 0, priority: 0, available: yes)

        Active Profile: output:hdmi-stereo

        Ports:

                hdmi-output-0: HDMI / DisplayPort (priority: 5900, latency offset: 0 usec)

                        Properties:

                                device.icon_name = "video-display"

                        Part of profile(s): output:hdmi-stereo

Card #1

        Name: alsa_card.pci-0000_00_1b.0

        Driver: module-alsa-card.c

        Owner Module: 7

        Properties:

                alsa.card = "1"

                alsa.card_name = "HDA Intel PCH"

                alsa.long_card_name = "HDA Intel PCH at 0xe0514000 irq 44"

                alsa.driver_name = "snd_hda_intel"

                device.bus_path = "pci-0000:00:1b.0"

                sysfs.path = "/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1"

                device.bus = "pci"

                device.vendor.id = "8086"

                device.vendor.name = "Intel Corporation"

                device.product.id = "9c20"

                device.product.name = "8 Series HD Audio Controller"

                device.form_factor = "internal"

                device.string = "1"

                device.description = "Built-in Audio"

                module-udev-detect.discovered = "1"

                device.icon_name = "audio-card-pci"

        Profiles:

                input:analog-stereo: Analog Stereo Input (sinks: 0, sources: 1, priority: 60, available: yes)

                output:analog-stereo: Analog Stereo Output (sinks: 1, sources: 0, priority: 6000, available: yes)

                output:analog-stereo+input:analog-stereo: Analog Stereo Duplex (sinks: 1, sources: 1, priority: 6060, available: yes)

                off: Off (sinks: 0, sources: 0, priority: 0, available: yes)

        Active Profile: output:analog-stereo+input:analog-stereo

        Ports:

                analog-input-internal-mic: Internal Microphone (priority: 8900, latency offset: 0 usec)

                        Properties:

                                device.icon_name = "audio-input-microphone"

                        Part of profile(s): input:analog-stereo, output:analog-stereo+input:analog-stereo

                analog-input-mic: Microphone (priority: 8700, latency offset: 0 usec, not available)

                        Properties:

                                device.icon_name = "audio-input-microphone"

                        Part of profile(s): input:analog-stereo, output:analog-stereo+input:analog-stereo

                analog-output-speaker: Speakers (priority: 10000, latency offset: 0 usec)

                        Properties:

                                device.icon_name = "audio-speakers"

                        Part of profile(s): output:analog-stereo, output:analog-stereo+input:analog-stereo

                analog-output-headphones: Headphones (priority: 9000, latency offset: 0 usec, not available)

                        Properties:

                                device.icon_name = "audio-headphones"

                        Part of profile(s): output:analog-stereo, output:analog-stereo+input:analog-stereo

Card #2

        Name: bluez_card.20_74_CF_01_8A_E5

        Driver: module-bluez5-device.c

        Owner Module: 24

        Properties:

                device.description = "AfterShokz BLUEZ 2"

                device.string = "20:74:CF:01:8A:E5"

                device.api = "bluez"

                device.class = "sound"

                device.bus = "bluetooth"

                device.form_factor = "headset"

                bluez.path = "/org/bluez/hci0/dev_20_74_CF_01_8A_E5"

                bluez.class = "0x240404"

                bluez.alias = "AfterShokz BLUEZ 2"

                device.icon_name = "audio-headset-bluetooth"

                device.intended_roles = "phone"

        Profiles:

                headset_head_unit: Headset Head Unit (HSP/HFP) (sinks: 1, sources: 1, priority: 20, available: no)

                a2dp_sink: High Fidelity Playback (A2DP Sink) (sinks: 1, sources: 0, priority: 10, available: yes)

                off: Off (sinks: 0, sources: 0, priority: 0, available: yes)

        Active Profile: a2dp_sink

        Ports:

                headset-output: Headset (priority: 0, latency offset: 0 usec, available)

                        Part of profile(s): headset_head_unit, a2dp_sink

                headset-input: Headset (priority: 0, latency offset: 0 usec, not available)

                        Part of profile(s): headset_head_unit

```

Проблема в том, что после того как он появился в списках, на него не перенаправляется аудио поток...

При этом на обычные наушники pulseaudio реагирует просто супер!

При этом я отлично смогу перевести поток плеера на гарнитуру pacmd move-sink-input 14 2 и там играет именно плеер!

Однако меня не устроила эта ситуация и я стал играться. В итоге пришел к интересному результату.

Я выполнил от юзера pulseaudio -k и процессы pulsaudio перезапустились, гарнитура отвалилась от bluetooth.

Я подключил ее снова и о чудо! На нее пошли все аудио потоки.

pulseaudio -k решает проблему с гарнитурой, но мне кажется странным, почему релогин не решает эту проблему тоже.

Ведь при нем процессы тоже умирают, однако гарнитура при релогине продолжает не подключаться...

Кто-нибдуь может объяснить почему так? Меня всем устраивал autospawn=yes, но это странное шаманство...

По запросу дам всю необходимую инфу.

----------

## deter0k

Залогинился в терминале, с помощью bluetoothctl подцепил гарнитуру и с помошью aplay запустил тестовый трек, все зараотало! После залогивания в kde все опять через калонки пошло...

----------

